

Ask HN: What would you build if you had access to health data? - wwyd

My company is in "health insurance" industry, and basically we have a large amount of health insurance claims data from various insurance funds.<p>This consists of hospitals, members, doctors, service providers and the various claims, which were made over the last couple of years.<p>We also have list of service providers, hospitals, doctors, members, their location, birthday etc.<p>If you put your developer/hacker hat on, and if this data was available to you, what kind of COOL things would you want to build? I'd love to hear some suggestions.
======
mikecane
I'll tell you what the State would be interested in: Suspicious prescription
activity. Unjustifiable amounts of Oxycontin prescribed by providers or gotten
by individuals. You might not know how big Oxy abuse is. A pill -- one pill --
fetches $30 on the street at a minimum. I don't understand this addiction.
I've had to use Oxy for pain relief and have never missed it after having the
pain relieved. Anyway, this is something of interest but I don't know if you
want to be in the rat business.

